# Look at These



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're so neat, they're like little jewels.

Epic Lute - Epic Dice at EPIC PRICES


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Kimmi loves glitz and bling. I will be sure to show this to her when she gets home later.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They're so neat, they're like little jewels.
> 
> Epic Lute - Epic Dice at EPIC PRICES


Very cool!


----------

